
The radical legacy of critical theory - huihuiilly
http://bostonreview.net/philosophy-religion/seyla-benhabib-below-asphalt-lies-beach
======
DATACOMMANDER
The problem with the radical left is that they don’t appreciate the fragility
of civilization, and they don’t understand just how horrific things can get if
we get carried away with some utopian program and accidentally cause the whole
thing to unravel. My suspicion is that it’s caused by a selfish desire to
personally witness the true “end of history”.

I oppose them because—to paraphrase a well-known movie quote—some men just
_don’t_ want to watch the world burn.

